# Alumilite and pine cones



## William Menard (Jun 29, 2014)

do I need to dry pine cones in a toaster oven before casting in alumilite? Seems like its boiling over and running over the sides when i pour the material in the mold to cast. I was thinking it could be moisture in the pine cones although they seem to be very dry. Thanks in advance


----------



## robutacion (Jun 29, 2014)

William Menard said:


> do I need to dry pine cones in a toaster oven before casting in alumilite? Seems like its boiling over and running over the sides when i pour the material in the mold to cast. I was thinking it could be moisture in the pine cones although they seem to be very dry. Thanks in advance



Absolutely, they may look dry but, they may not be...!

Is always a good idea to run the items that you want to cast (exceptions do apply...!) in an oven for a few hours at about 80° celsius, is also advisable that you have everything ready while the the material in in the oven as you will get your best results but casting it while they still have some warmth, NOT HOT, just before cold.  This will avoid the material to absorb any atmospheric humidity in between being in the oven as being cast...!

Best of luck...!

Cheers
George


----------



## William Menard (Jun 29, 2014)

thanks kindly Mr George


----------



## Falcon1220 (Jun 30, 2014)

Pine cones have a way of keeping sap inside that may bleed out in the heat generated during casting. It may cause the resin to not set for a long time. DAMHIKT
Make sure they are dry before casting.


----------



## Russknan (Jun 30, 2014)

Falcon1220 said:


> Pine cones have a way of keeping sap inside that may bleed out in the heat generated during casting. It may cause the resin to not set for a long time. DAMHIKT
> Make sure they are dry before casting.



Found that out the hard way, myself! Listen to George. Russ


----------

